# Local rails reopened



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

i think I have to move.

http://www.wcnc.com/home/P--N-Railway-reopens-between-Gastonia-and-Belmont-140811113.html


Closer to the new railroad on the old rails.
What are this neighbor complaining about? I would love to live next to a slow moving short line. I would seat up a deck with a grill and chairs as close to the tracks as possable.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

awww, some people would complain if you hung em' with a new rope. 
looking forward to pics from the new backyard soon


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Give'em a million dollars and they'd cry about the taxes. Got a few lines close by, love to sit and watch as the shake rattle and roll by.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Aggravates me to no end. Local race track was built in 1946 way out in the boonies. Over the years more and more houses were built getting closer and closer to the track. Now it's surrounded by housing developments. The people bought their houses with full knowledge of the track yet now claim it hurts the value of their homes and their quality of life and want the track closed. 

Indians in Ct bought land surrounding the drag strip, put up mega condo's. Then the condo owners assoc sued and won over the noise. Bye-bye drag strip.

My house is just over a mile from the airport. We signed agreements stating we knew the airport was there.

These people didn't know the tracks were there????


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Did anyone think to tell the kids to NOT play on the tracks anymore? Duuuuh! Pete


----------

